# Nicosia short term accommodation



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi - have arrived in Nicosia and started work. I'm looking for a short term apartment rental - about one month - while we look for longer term accommodation. Any suggestions? Have been looking on Just Landed, but the posts seem to be a little out of date. Ideally, we're looking for somewhere near Strovolos, where the office is.

Also, any suggestions on affordable long term car rentals/leasing?

Thanks!


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

aussiejourno said:


> Hi - have arrived in Nicosia and started work. I'm looking for a short term apartment rental - about one month - while we look for longer term accommodation. Any suggestions? Have been looking on Just Landed, but the posts seem to be a little out of date. Ideally, we're looking for somewhere near Strovolos, where the office is.
> 
> Also, any suggestions on affordable long term car rentals/leasing?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi this might be a long shot ..but if you have Face Book check out the market place ..there is an apartment ,the last one in Strovolos ..but no contact details as you just reply directly ..ok


----------



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

Twilight Support said:


> Hi this might be a long shot ..but if you have Face Book check out the market place ..there is an apartment ,the last one in Strovolos ..but no contact details as you just reply directly ..ok


Hi, thanks. I do have facebook - what is the market place? I can't find it when searching on facebook.


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

*market place*



aussiejourno said:


> Hi, thanks. I do have facebook - what is the market place? I can't find it when searching on facebook.


Hi there ...On FB ..at the bottom left hand side ..applications it will have market place , if your location settings are in Cyprus it has lots of things on there ..Hey Ho here you go ...


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

Twilight Support said:


> Hi there ...On FB ..at the bottom left hand side ..applications it will have market place , if your location settings are in Cyprus it has lots of things on there ..Hey Ho here you go ...


Have just sent a message for contact details to pass on to you both , if replied i will pass the number to you ...


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

aussiejourno said:


> Hi, thanks. I do have facebook - what is the market place? I can't find it when searching on facebook.


Hi there ...have got details for you 99808182 Mrs Andy ..Good Luck


----------

